# mortgages



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

when u take out a mortgage with a bank, i cant find an answer anywhere, that they want you to pay in at least £1000 p/m from your wage. 

or can u get a mortgage elsewhere and still keep your normal account for your wage even though it's 2 different companies

hope it makes sense :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The post is a bit confusing, 
Yes some lenders will only lend to their customers which may mean switching banks.
Many lenders now as long as you have proof of income they will lend to you (after all it is not as if you can run off with the house) plus they often charge a fee for the mortgage as well


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

from my point mate when dealing with mortgages as long as we can see proof off income normally 3 months wage slips we will let u have the repayment from any account. only if the under righters decided they want the repayments from a account held with in the bank.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

ah ok thanks for that, i didnt know how to word it properly :lol:
im with lloydstsb and was looking at co-op mortgages


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

-tom- said:


> from my point mate when dealing with mortgages as long as we can see proof off income normally 3 months wage slips we will let u have the repayment from any account. only if the under righters decided they want the repayments from a account held with in the bank.


How does this stand being self-employed mate? My friend who brought his house said he struggled to get a mortgage as he had only been self-employed for around 2 years, the only thing that helped him was that he put quite a large deposit down.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

ksm1985 said:


> ah ok thanks for that, i didnt know how to word it properly :lol:
> im with lloydstsb and was looking at co-op mortgages


even though both are not the company i work with, if you are a first time buyer, lloyds is on off the best.



ant_s said:


> How does this stand being self-employed mate? My friend who brought his house said he struggled to get a mortgage as he had only been self-employed for around 2 years, the only thing that helped him was that he put quite a large deposit down.


If you are self employed we just require to see a statement from the accountants and or 2 years accounts.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

-tom- said:


> even though both are not the company i work with, if you are a first time buyer, lloyds is on off the best.


really? i have found co-op / brittania to be £50 cheaper a month, :|


----------

